# Velvet June 2005 to June 2010



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet passed away tonight at 5:50 pm. She is now with Lil Blue and her baby's. She was the bunny who started it all, the bunny who came for a visit and stayed. Velvet was a very special bun who had what we called "blueattude". Velvet was the Queen of the warren who let everyone know she was large and in charge. The only rabbit I know who beat up a cat.

Velvet had a bit of a defiant streak in her and she was up to the very end. She always liked my daughter Kristin, the only person in our family that Velvet didn't give a hard nip to at one time or another. Velvet was trying to move her head towards Kristin. So I placed her head on Kristins arm, she rested for a while then gave a little love nip.

The vet gave her one injection which he said woulddo it, it didn't. He gave her another, bigger syringe, enough he said to do in a small pony. It took a very long time, much longerthen any animal I've seen. Shewas a fighter, I love her and will miss her very much.

Velvet was groomin her beautiful dewlap alot, wantingto make sure was all pretty when she saw herbaby's again. 

Velvet is the only rabbit that I built a casket for, she didn't deserve a simple cardboard box. She is buried near the house so she can be close to her people.

She was a very good momma and now she can take care of Lil Blue again and love on her baby's who didn't make it. Rest in peace Velvet, you will be missed very much.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this, I remember her from when you first joined because of how she took out the cat. She was a character. 

I didn't see in your blog that she wasn't feeling well. 

I wish they could live forever.  

:rip: Velvet


sas :sad:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Dave...she was such a beautiful girl..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. She was certainly a big, beautiful bunny. Sounds a lot like our Commander Bun-Bun. She was also a bunny with a boundless amount of attitude and took on all no matter their size. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## Spot (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.She was such a beautiful girl!:rip::cry1:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 9, 2010)

I am so sad to hear she's left, Dave .
I always loved all the pictures of her snuggling with you, so obviously happy. She had bunny paradise with your family.
:hug:
:rainbow:
Binky free, Velvet


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry  RIP Velvet


----------



## Nela (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww this made me cry... Binky free sweet Velvet! I'm sorry her time came.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2010)

so sorry to read you lost...she fought hard from the sounds of it. rip and binky free velvet


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 10, 2010)

I accidently left Rudy our french lops cage open the night before Velvet died. I found him sitting next to her all night long.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 10, 2010)

:rainbow: binky free velvet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Dave, I am so very sorry 

Velvet was gorgeous, and thanks to her, we got to know you here on RO. I love the pics of he snuggling with you, and how moving that she rested her head on your daughters arm :tears2:

Go binky with your babies, Velvet. We will miss you 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky Free, Velvet.


----------



## myheart (Jun 12, 2010)

Dave & Karen,

my heart sank when I saw Velvet's name on The Bridge thread. I was so shocked tosee thatVelvet was our big, beautiful, blue girlie who made everyone want a Flemmie of their own. I loved all of the pictures of Velvet you have shared with us. There was always this sense of awe looking at her. She must have been an amazing rabbit to live with.

Binky Free at The Bridge, beautiful Velvet. :rainbow:We will all miss you...

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Dave. She was a one-in-a-million bunny, truly beautiful and full of attitude. It's so sad that they have to leave us, but she truly lived like a queen when she was with you. Binky free, regal Velvet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you for the very nice comments. She was truly a one in a million bunny. We always told her she was the most bluetiful bunny in the world.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, she was beautiful,
Binky free Velvet June :angelandbunny:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. She was a gorgeous girl. 

Binky free, Velvet


----------

